
Seriously, why can’t we get a great solution to handle business calls? - olivierpailhes
http://blog.aircall.io
======
moron4hire
I found the writing nearly incomprehensible, and the admission of not knowing
what PBX meant, and bragging that they didn't care, was not reassuring. Even
if you agree with the concept that email addresses are easier to get right
than phone numbers (and that obfuscation of identity is not important), that
is all interface issue. You are still going to need PBX to get it to work in
an office.

~~~
300bps
I was thinking throughout the whole thing that it was written by someone whose
first language is definitely not English. Beyond that, it was poorly proof-
read, poorly laid-out and not coherent.

~~~
moron4hire
yeah, if you are starting a business that targets enterprise, you need to get
a native English speaker writing things for you.

------
mgkimsal
What is a "business" call? I didn't see a definition.

"Just make and receive business calls. As easily as email."

Umm.... Most people I know are horrible at email. If I email 4 people and ask
a group question, 90% of the time one of them replies _only_ to me with info
for the group. Or the reverse, sends a reply intended for me to the whole
group, sometimes with embarrassing results.

"easily as email" is not a good bar to set.

~~~
welcometothesky
Btw, you can use frontapp.com for email!

------
flavor8
Package up voip.ms or anveo on the backend in a nice UI, and provide a
reliable SIP app (e.g. sipdroid), and you basically have what you guys are
going for. If you focus on polish you can probably charge a premium, as right
now there's still a high tech factor involved in setting such a system up.

------
Toenex
I see a lot of evidence on the website of a company that _doesn 't_ understand
how to communicate.

------
truebosko
Business calls are one of those things that any engineer doesn't want to be
involved in. Thus, there's no passion behind the projects that exist :-)

------
olivierpailhes
Hi I'm the author of the post. You've guessed right - I'm not a native english
[I had the post proof-read though by a "native" (he said) so I've got some
follow-up to do], but a humble members of the French Tech. We'll try to work
on our language skills asap!

Beyond this I truly appreciate your feedback [and of course we all know at
Aircall what is a PBX and how to make one quickly in the garage :-)].

~~~
omasque
You don't need to brush up on your English skills if you hire me, I'm a
freelancer specializing in polishing up non-native English speaking companies'
website and promotional copy when they're expanding into English-speaking
markets.

From my website (which I won't post here out of integrity, despite the sales
pitch): "I comb all English language copy on your website, printed advertising
, billboards, even television and radio spots, before going to press.

I produce a report that identifies and corrects all spelling, grammatical, and
phrasing/punctuation errors that may have been missed during the initial
translation to English.

My background is in both formal and conversational English, with a long
history of writing both fiction and academic pieces. I am able to work with
clients to modify the tone and context of wording in your message, to better
match the original meaning and intent."

PM me if you want to discuss. Cheers!

------
esw
I rolled my own PBX with Twilio, but I probably would have given this a shot
if it had been available (depending on pricing). The partial screenshot of the
interface looks nice. As others have commented, though, the blog post does you
a significant disservice. Would you do business with a hosting provider that
said, "We don't know what 'DNS' is (and don't wanna know)"?

------
mathattack
I would add:

6\. Instant access to conference lines for multiple people to join at once.

